# [Feedback] Neues Tutorial Flüssigkeit/Liquid



## Stoik (17. Juni 2006)

Hi leute hab nen Tutorial geschrieben wollte mal fragen ob ihr mit klar kommt.

http://www.berylune.de/?q=Liquid-Tutorial


----------



## holzoepfael (17. Juni 2006)

Ja, also ist soweit klar. Aber ich denke nicht, dass es hier Verständtnisprobleme geben wird,  sondern eher Umsetzungsprobleme...


----------



## Stoik (17. Juni 2006)

Erläutere mal die "Umsetzungsprobleme" näher?


----------



## cmyk-vienna (18. Juni 2006)

Hm. Ich dachte, Tutorials werden hier über die hauseigene Inbox eingereicht und nicht über externe Links?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Juni 2006)

Genau so ist es. 
Also bitte benutze folgenden Link: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/tutorials-inbox/ zum Posten Deiner Tutorials.

Gruß


----------

